# probleme exception java pour jouer aux echecs



## guevarrec (19 Janvier 2012)

bonsoir à vous tous, 
je m'appelle pierre, j'ai un imac assez récent ,et j'ai un sacré soucis , tout bête mais très con.

je *joue aux echecs* sur *yahoo games*, pour cela rien de plus simple, il faut une application (?) *java*.
ça a marché,j'ai pu faire pleins de parties , mais j'ai du faire un mauvais réglage et depuis impossible.

il est écrit , quand je l'utilise avec safari (pareil avec fire fox, ça bug), 
yvmd 0 exception générale
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: y.vmd.0
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Applet2ClassLoader.java:252)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:249)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:179)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:160)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:690)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Plugin2Manager.java:3045)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Plugin2Manager.java:1497)
    at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:680)

*ou encore dans la fenetre de controle *
Module Java 1.6.0_29
Utilisation de la version JRE 1.6.0_29-b11-402-10M3527 Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM
Répertoire de départ de l&#8217;utilisateur = /Users/XXXXX
----------------------------------------------------
c :   effacer la fenêtre de la console
f :   finaliser les objets dans la file d&#8217;attente de finalisation
g :   récupération de mémoire
h :   afficher le message d&#8217;aide
l :   vider la liste des chargeurs de classe
m :   utilisation de la mémoire d&#8217;impression
o :   journalisation des déclencheurs
q :   masquer la console
r :   recharger la configuration de politique
s :   vider les propriétés système et de déploiement
t :   vider la liste des segments
v :   vider la pile des segments
x :   effacer le cache du chargeur de classe
0-5:  régler le niveau de suivi sur <n>
----------------------------------------------------

Module Java 1.6.0_29
Utilisation de la version JRE 1.6.0_29-b11-402-10M3527 Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM
Répertoire de départ de l&#8217;utilisateur = /Users/XXXXX : classe y.vmd.0 introuvable.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: y.vmd.0
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Applet2ClassLoader.java:252)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:249)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:179)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:160)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:690)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Plugin2Manager.java:3045)
    at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Plugin2Manager.java:1497)
    at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:680)
Exception : java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: y.vmd.0
Ignored exception: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: y.vmd.0

*java fonctionne pour d'autres "applications," genre tchatt *, là je peux... 

mais pour les *echecs* , il veut pas... pourriez vous me dire comment annuler cette exception ,j'ai été dans preferences java , mais je n'ai pas compris comment faire? 

*merci* encore, et désolé si je me suis trompé de fil pour ce sujet. -> Ah ben oui, c'est pas de la bureautique, ça ! On déménage.


----------



## kikibrousseau (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour Guevarreq
Voici la réponse à ton problème (enfin, j'espère).
 J'ai eu le même problème avec mes 3 navigateurs (pour les jeux d'échecs), soient Chrome, safari et FireFox.
J'avais ton message sur FireFox et d'autres messages aussi bizarres sur les autres.
Après un mois de recherches, j'ai trouvé une solution. Java ne semble pas le problème.
Quand on ne peut pas passer par la porte d'en avant alors on passe par la porte d'en arrière.
Voici:
Taper une recherche Google comme ceci:       vip93fr.fre.fr/bckd/
Cliquer le lien     Yahoo.Backdoors
Cliquer    échecs
Cliquer       Salles françaises
choisir la grandeur de l'écran avant de choisir la salle.
Et Bonne Chance cela fonctionne.
PS:  Essayez cela sur tous vos navigateurs.  Ici cela a fonctionné 3/3
Bonne Chance à tous.
kikibrousseau


----------

